# Overclocking Galaxy GT240 DDR3 1GB



## 88Jonsson

I've heard that this card was given a little bit of room for an overclock, and I was wondering how I would go about doing this. Also, has anyone else here had experience overclocking a DDR3 GT240 1GB? If so, how did it go?


----------



## lovely?

well, it's trial and error with any card. download something called furmark and another program called rivatuner. riva will allow you to overclock and furmark will make sure the overclock is perfectly stable.

i would start out with a 50mhz oc on the core, and leave the memory alone. (most tests show that memory speed made almost no difference to frames per second)


----------



## 88Jonsson

That is what I was aiming for. Thanks for the input.


----------



## arnie

(y)


----------



## digitaldemolitio

i got my Galaxy geforce gt 240 128-bit 1gb on these clocks
stock gpu clock:550mhz
overclock gpu clock:600mhz
stock memory clock:900
overclock memory clock:1093
stock shader clock:1340
overclock  shader clock:1555

my bandwidth went from 28 gb/s to 35 gb/s
my texture fillrate from 17.6 gtexel/s to 19.2 gtexel/s
and my pixel fillrate from 4.4 gpixel/s to 4.8 gpixel/s

it's honestly not a bad overclock at all, but it's not the best either.


----------

